# Happy Birthday Joiseygal



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sharon!!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday from me too Sharon! Hope you have a sensational day!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday from the Dark Lane Crew!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday Zombiegirl! I hope your day is spectacular!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday to ya


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sharon! Lots of love from Kenny and I!!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Joiseygal!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Joisey!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Have a wonderful funfilled day!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww...thanks for all the really nice birthday greetings and pics! I am really loving them!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh shoot Sharon...I forgot...I baked you a cake!









(but I like the cake The Halloween Lady made for you better....)


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sharon


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Joiseygal!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Sharon!! I hope you have a wonderful day and a wonderful year !!*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Bithday, Sharon!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Happy Bithday, Sharon!


The way I feel right at this moment it makes me think that the Zombie Plaque wouldn't be so bad! Thanks Spooky1


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the B-Day greetings! Hauntforum members are the best! My B-Day wish for all of us is to make some kick a** props for this upcoming Halloween!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Joiseygal!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

scareme said:


> Happy Birthday Joiseygal!
> 
> Pee Wee Herman Sings "Happy Birthday" to Me!!, Stephen Sondheim Theatre, NY November 14th - YouTube


Ha..Ha..Thanks! You know I like Pee Wee!










Thanks again everyone for the great B-Day greetings!!!!!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Indeed Happy Birthday!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well, looks like I'm a day late, but I really hope you had a Great Birthday!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Sharon!!! You really are GREAT STUFF.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope you had a great Birthday Sharon!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday!! Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Sharon! - Sorry I did not catch this sooner


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh crap this is late......
Hope you had a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY JG...!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! have a great day


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy birthday Sharon!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Boitday Joisey!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday to ya!!!!


----------

